# Battery/Alternator issue



## TheAudiGirl (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a 2001 Audi AllRoad 2.7T automatic. I brought the car in to the Audi dealership and was told it needed a new battery. New battery was installed and was then told it needed a new alternator. New alternator was installed and the charging system still had an issue. The battery was checked and is good. Replaced the new alternator with another new alternator and the charging system still has an issue. Mechanic says he checked the connections and everything is fine and is now at a dead end. Any suggestions or ideas?

Thank you,
AudiGirl


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

I don't know if you sorted you alternator issue, but the Allroad used a couple different alternators. Another person on this forum had your exact problem. He exchanged two alternators, before getting the proper one. If you do a search you can find his post and the proper specs for the alternator.


----------



## GRMNMUSL (May 22, 2009)

He is right Alternator i believe is a 140A due to Air comp and other electrical components.
All other 2.7T used a 120A.

Check the fusible link or the positive terminal. and use a volt meter whats it charging at?
Belt and tensioner good?


----------

